# Custom rods



## fishnimpossible (Feb 1, 2011)

i never had a custom surf rod built for myself...but my brothers and i have.. had rods built for the off shore tuna and shit ......my question is....is it really cheaper to have,,,say a surf heaver built ????im feeling like its more like,,its not the money,,,but its the quality,,and the feel,and weight of a rod that you want ...and that you cant get from a store...i mean since nobody is fishing lately...tell me pros..and cons of having a custom surf rod built'''and tell me about the store bought shit that snap'd or broke while heaving...i know you guys have some funny stories to tell......im just loving this site and like a little humor once in a while....fish on !!!


----------



## fishnimpossible (Feb 1, 2011)

ok...ill go first...i did see a few rods break in half....4 years ago a dude had loaded 2 huge pieces of squid on a 20$ walmart rod at ov pier...it was mid june..hotter than an ov whore on a friday nite...a bunch of people were cobia fishing all day,,with no runs....so this dudes reel starts screaming like a scalded dog,,of course every one was lined up trying to get a look at the fish,,,,it looked like the unemployment line in norfolk...lol...people were saying """skate,,,ray,,,etc...after 10 minutes of fighting this thing it surfaced 30 yards from the pier...it was a drum...now you had 20 professional anglers telling this guy what to do...this was funny as sh%t..i was already 8 beers deep...so you know i was laughing like a 6 year old who just farted in class...!!!it was spooled with walmart line and he had a bottom rig on...go figure!!well..long story short...this dude fought it for ..i would say a good 30 plus minutes.......then.........SNAPP...it wasnt the line it was the rod...(go shakesphere)....it was the talk of the pier all day long.....fish on!!!!


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Custom surf rods, could be compared to a tailored suit. Everything about a proper custom is designed for you and your body style. That is taking into account your fishing style, species you're after, what you can or can not physically throw, setting the rod up to perform based on your needs, and lastly your color choices and possible decorative wraps. A custom rod is much more than a stick you hold in your hand. A custom rod is the builders knowledge and experience manifested into an instrument that fits you and your style like a glove.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Custom rods are the most expensive to buy. You can save money by building them yourself, but they're the Cadillac or rods. They're cost so much because they typically have the best blanks, components such as guides and real seats, and you can put together stuff that you just can't find in the stores. What you can get in a custom rod is typically 10+/- years ahead of what you get in a factory, assuming the factory rod includes said technology. 

If you build them yourself, they're a great hobby to get through the winter. Plus the joy of catching a big fish on a rod you built is simply immense. 

So it's about getting the best stuff available, building them with the newest technologies, and tailoring a rod to your needs and wants.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

saw a guy try to heave a whole blufish with a 10-20 set up,lite action,the blue and sinker got about 5' into the air and SNAP riight at the reel seat ,then the guy last year had a nice jack on a cheap(50$?) fighting rod 30-50 and try to put the heat on the fish to keep it off the piles,SNAP,CRACKLE POP!!!. i included the specs to make a point, just becuase the rod is rated for the load doesn't mean it was built for the load,a custom fighting rod for the pier is going to built different than a boat rod due to the different conditions and stresses put on the rod, plus lifes too short to fish an ugly rod


----------

